# Easy Sourdough Focaccia in the Pellet Smoker



## disco (May 27, 2016)

We had company coming for dinner and I was making pork in the smoker. I was going to make focaccia but disaster struck. My oven stopped working so I baked the focaccia in the pellet smoker.

The ingredients for the bread are:

25 ml (2 tablespoons) olive oil
175 ml (3/4 cup) warm water
40 ml (3 tablespoons) olive oil
6 ml (1 1/4 teaspoon) salt
240 grams (8.5 ounces) all purpose flour (675 ml (2 3/4 cups))
15 ml (1 tablespoon) fast rise yeast
250 ml (1 cup) sourdough starter
50 ml (1/4 cup) grated Parmesan cheese
7 ml (1 1/2 teaspoon) Italian Seasoning Blend
I sprayed a 9 by 13 inch pan with baking spray and then spread the 25 ml (2 tablespoons) olive oil over the bottom.













focaccia 01.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I put the water, 40 ml (3 tablespoons) olive oil, salt, flour, yeast, sourdough starter and cheese in the bowl of my stand mixer.













focaccia 02.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I put the mixing paddle on and beat the ingredients on medium high for 90 seconds. 













focaccia 03.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






This makes a soft sticky dough that I turned into the pan.













focaccia 04.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I greased my fingers and pressed the dough into the corners of the pan. Some oil comes over the top. This is fine.













focaccia 05.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I covered it and let it rise for 90 minutes until puffy. While it was finishing rising, I heated the pellet grill to 375 F.













focaccia 06.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I sprinkled olive oil over the top and sprinkled the Italian seasoning over the dough.













focaccia 07.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I turned another pan upside down on the grill and put the pan with the dough in it on top.













focaccia 08.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






It bakes for 25 to 30 minutes. I use my instant read thermometer to make sure the internal temperature was over 200 F.













focaccia 09.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I let it cool in the pan for 15 minutes.













focaccia 10.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






I cut it into 8 pieces and served.













focaccia 11.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016


















focaccia 12.jpg



__ disco
__ May 27, 2016






We served it with Berbere Pork Loin and some salads made by She Who Must Be Obeyed.













DSC06013.jpg



__ disco
__ May 23, 2016






*The Verdict*

This kind of fast rise bread never has quite the nice chew of a kneaded long rise bread but this focaccia had a nice spongy texture and a great taste. The guests enjoyed and had seconds which is always a good sign. The pellet smoker held temperature well and did a great job baking the focaccia.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2016)

Looks good Disco! 

Points!


----------



## disco (May 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Disco!
> 
> Points!


Thanks for the point, Case!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2016)

Wow that looks great Disco.

Love a plate full too.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow that looks great Disco.
> 
> Love a plate full too.


Thanks, Adam. It is easy and tasty.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2016)

Nice job Disco.

I love that stuff, no matter how you bake it.








Al


----------



## disco (May 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Disco.
> 
> I love that stuff, no matter how you bake it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. It was tasty.


----------

